# Ruger LCR 22LR!



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

well it looks like Ruger did it again
could be another Home Run in the making
Appears to be a S&W 317 - Ruger style
both have 8 rounds and both with barrels less than 2"
I think the 317 runs about $660 and higher, I wonder if the new lcr will be HALF that?


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, if you like homely guns.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Who would Ruger be trying to target with an LCR in .22LR? Maybe they thought that people would buy it as an understudy for the LCR in .38/.357.


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

We ordered one for our Shop. It was gone in 2 days.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

berettatoter said:


> Who would Ruger be trying to target with an LCR in .22LR? Maybe they thought that people would buy it as an understudy for the LCR in .38/.357.


i have read that is exactly what it was intended for
but others will buy it also 
same question - what was the S&W 317 targeted for? and that one is a lot more expensive


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

berettatoter said:


> Who would Ruger be trying to target with an LCR in .22LR? Maybe they thought that people would buy it as an understudy for the LCR in .38/.357.


Or that they thought that the plastic thingy would actually last long enough when shooting .22s. Actually a .22 Magnum might not make a bad weapon in plastic. More reliable than a .380 auto, but with the same weight. (An aluminum cylinder will shave 2 ounces off the weight of the weapon.)


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well I'm looking at getting one as soon as ther're more available. Hope they come out with one in 22 mag too! You can never have enough 22's Also waiting for the SP101 22 too. beats the hell outta paying 700+ for a used S&W 63

Well since the first post I now have my SP101 22lr and I must add Wow! It's everything I thought it would be and more! Now I really gotta have the LCR 22.Just to round out the 22 colection :mrgreen:

Well I found an LCR at one of my LGS pulled the trigger and bought it. Well I am impressed! Accurate and wow what a trigger! 300 rds on the first trip to the range, not one issue!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

berettatoter said:


> Who would Ruger be trying to target with an LCR in .22LR? Maybe they thought that people would buy it as an understudy for the LCR in .38/.357.


I think that is exactly right. It will allow significant trigger time without abusing the hand or the wallet.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Packard said:


> Or that they thought that the plastic thingy would actually last long enough when shooting .22s. Actually a .22 Magnum might not make a bad weapon in plastic. More reliable than a .380 auto, but with the same weight. (An aluminum cylinder will shave 2 ounces off the weight of the weapon.)


From the ballistics charts the .22 magnum seems close to the .32, and certainly more reliable. The problem with the aluminum cylinders is that a steady habit of cleaning them will abuse the cylinder walls.

The titanium or stainless are much more durable.


----------



## gryphonz3 (Jan 10, 2012)

I got one about a month ago for $475 out-the-door.It is a fun little gun to shoot,but WILL NOT function with CCI Velocitors. I basicaly got it for the girlfriend to shoot,she has Carpal Tunnel and cannot shoot lots of 9mm or 45acp.It really makes me want an LCR in 357.I would highly recommend it to anyone who is considering one.It is also a low cost training tool for a DAO.


----------



## whtsmoke (May 25, 2011)

Double your pleasure double your fun, his and hers. She picked out and i ad to have one also, of course they are consecutive numbers.


----------

